
Introducing plotly.py 3.0.0 - jmmease
https://medium.com/@plotlygraphs/introducing-plotly-py-3-0-0-7bb1333f69c6
======
maartenbreddels
Excellent work!

From the article:

> I’ve worked with a lot of data visualization libraries over the years, both
> proprietary and open source, and I don’t know of any that can both display a
> million points this quickly, and support zooming, panning, and selection at
> interactive speed. (And now that I’ve I said this, I look forward to
> learning about some in the Hacker News discussion of this post )

FYI:
[https://github.com/maartenbreddels/ipyvolume](https://github.com/maartenbreddels/ipyvolume)
does this in 3d already for quite a while, and based on this I've created a PR
for bqplot (2d)
[https://github.com/bloomberg/bqplot/pull/661](https://github.com/bloomberg/bqplot/pull/661)
That last one is not released though.

~~~
jmmease
Thanks!

Yeah, I should have clarified that I meant in 2D. ipyvolume is super
impressive, and I didn't know you were working on bringing some of that webgl
goodness to bqplot. Very cool!

Does ipyvolume have support some kind of points selection in 3D? Or is the
idea that you'd perform selections using 2D projections in bqplot?

~~~
maartenbreddels
np, yes it does do 3d selections (projected only for now), shown here
[https://twitter.com/maartenbreddels/status/96712877380723507...](https://twitter.com/maartenbreddels/status/967128773807235074)
but not yet documented. Should be for the next version (0.5, to be released
this year)

------
kmonad
_3.0.0 introduces a new Jupyter widget class: plotly.graph_objs.FigureWidget_

For me, it doesn't. Every time I am tempted to use plotly I find it is either
not working well with jupyter offline environments (a must for the data I am
working with) or random bits an pieces from some official tutorial don't work.

Right now I have tried to follow the simple example that claims _Jupyter.
plotly.offline.init_notebook_mode and plotly.offline.iplot are no longer
necessary_ \-- which would be amazing. But when I try this, confirming I am
indeed using plotly 3.0,

    
    
      plotly.graph_objs 
    

has no

    
    
      FigureWidget
    

Maybe I am missing something obvious here. And I really would like to like
this, but to me it's been a time sink more than a useful module.

Edit: hn formatting

~~~
jmmease
Do you have ipywidgets >= 7.2 installed (See install instruction at
[https://github.com/plotly/plotly.py](https://github.com/plotly/plotly.py))?

ipywidgets is an optional dependency and FigureWidget won't be available
without it.

~~~
kmonad
Thanks - that solved it! Works great now.

------
jmmease
Hi HN,

This is Jon from the release announcement. AMA!

~~~
malmaud
Hi Jon, Thanks for the great release! Your post mentions support for
JupyterLab, but getting Plotly working in JupyterLab is not working smoothly
at the moment (see [https://github.com/jupyterlab/jupyter-
renderers/issues/132](https://github.com/jupyterlab/jupyter-
renderers/issues/132)). Is this something you guys are looking into?

~~~
jmmease
I haven't looked into this specifically. Using the FigureWidget approach in
3.0.0 doesn't actually require the current @jupyterlab/plotly-extension. It's
all contained in the new plotlywidget extension.

~~~
malmaud
Oh, that's a great improvement in and of itself then. Thanks!

~~~
jmmease
BTW, I got a GitHub notification of a comment that you were having trouble
installing it. But I can't find the comment in GitHub itself.

~~~
malmaud
Ah ya, I realized afterwards from more Googling that this is a global problem
in the jupyterlab extension ecosystem when using node 10. Since it's already
been worked on in other issues, I deleted my comment.

